# Help!



## phubman (Aug 15, 2011)

these two fish kinda just fell into my lap and i would appreciate someone helping me identify what they are!

thanks!


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Red Bellys

2nd one looks in bad shape.


----------



## phubman (Aug 15, 2011)

MPG said:


> Red Bellys
> 
> 2nd one looks in bad shape.


it is! they both were left unfed for six months in the apartment next door to me the first one seems to be doing well but i havnt seen the second one eat at all and its not moving much.. and suggestions to try and save it?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Oh I bet they've ate! I'd put $$$ on that there were more than only 2 six months ago. I would split the tank with some egg crate n offer worms. The 2nd fish is scared to death of the other one is why he's in top corner like that. Offer a couple worms n turn that light off n don't mess with em. He'll probably eat if he's not almost dead


----------

